# Lady GaGa - Candids in London 16.01.09 x18



## Tokko (17 Jan. 2009)

​


----------



## summer (22 Jan. 2009)

super mehr von ihr bitte.


----------



## Punisher (12 Nov. 2010)

klasse Tasche


----------



## Kelstad (8 Jan. 2011)

I Love The Bow Hair! So Cute!! XoXoXoXoXo


----------



## StarDeluxe (18 Juli 2011)

Wenn ihre Haare immer so aussehen mit der Haarschleife dazu, dann ist alles super


----------



## cuminegia (18 Juli 2012)

Fab


----------

